# Things to look out for with a secondhand Classic?



## 5thelement (May 8, 2011)

Im thinking about buying a gaggia classic and my budget dictates that it'll need to be secondhand.

I just wondered if theres anything i should look out for? it'll probably be off ebay which doesnt help!

Any other pointers would be appreciated

Thanks

Graham


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Graham and welcome to Coffee Forums UK

As long as the machine in in working condition at present you stand a good chance of getting a machine that will run for several more years without trouble

If you have the opportunity to enquire before purchase check to see if it has been regularly descaled or had the gasket changed recently

Also check to see if it has been serviced and if the own has the original receipt (this will validate it's age)

When you get it home, pull a shot to see that it works then give it a good descale and check the gaskets / seals for hardness - they are only a few £ to replace and recommended if hard or worn.

Hope this is of assistance


----------



## 5thelement (May 8, 2011)

Hi Glenn,

Thanks for your advice/input, much appreciated!


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

To me, one of the common complaints from old Classic owners is a dripping steam wand, which may be because it needs a new steam valve. Not a big problem, as you can get them for about £30 and fit them yourself. But bear it in mind when you buy.


----------



## carbonkid85 (Jan 19, 2011)

I have taken a few gaggias apart and some have been in pretty awful condition internally.

I would check exactly where the item is coming from. If it is a hard water area and hasn't been descaled/used with filtered water, I would be inclined not to bother. Internally, the boiler will probably be full of limescale at best and pitted/corroding at worst. The bolts which hold the boiler to the group head have a tendency to corrode and stick fast, meaning it is almost impossible to split the two and clean inside.

I would look for an item listed by someone who has clearly taken care of their machine. If they know what they're talking about, then they will almost certainly have descaled etc. Don't be taken in by the "only used twice" line; a well used machine with an honest history is a much safer bet IMO.


----------



## profspudhed (Mar 18, 2011)

carbonkid85 said:


> I have taken a few gaggias apart and some have been in pretty awful condition internally.


aint that the truth, i was assured by the seller mine was well maintained and regularly descaled but the boiler told another story when opened up, still nothing a bit of elbow grease and some new gaskets wouldnt fix up


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hi, if your interested i have just reconditioned a classic and was going to put on ebay. £120 + postage

regards

mark


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

gaggiamanualservice.com said:


> hi, if your interested i have just reconditioned a classic and was going to put on ebay. £120 + postage
> 
> regards
> 
> mark


Personally I'd go for that, OP. Reconditioned can have bad connotations with some products, but a Gaggia Classic reconditioned by this particular gentleman is likely to be just what the doctor ordered.


----------



## carbonkid85 (Jan 19, 2011)

I would snap that up. Machine's regularly go for the £100 mark on eBay and you have no way of knowing what's inside.

A properly reconditioned classic is a steal for an extra twenty quid or so.

Then you can start saving for a grinder! Ha!


----------



## 5thelement (May 8, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice.

Gaggiamanualservice- thanks,sounds like a good offer. I'm on holiday at the moment,but im back at the weekend,ill probably be in touch if its still available. Thanks


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

well i am away from friday for a week, will keep it till i get back.

mark


----------



## crickett (May 21, 2011)

Is it still available? Thanks.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hi, yes if your still interested

mark


----------

